# Who says farming is stressful



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

When you just knocked down a ton of hay.....and then they hit you with fake weather.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Eeeeeeeewwwwwwhewhewhew!!!!


----------

